# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  حكم القراءة الجماعية للقرآن ببرامج الجوالات .. الشيخ الشنقيطي ..

## لجين الندى

حكم القراءة الجماعية للقرآن ببرامج الجوالات

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزيت الجنة لخصت كلامه ونشرته في الواتس

----------


## لجين الندى

وجزيتِ خيراً أم أويس .. وبوركِ فيك ..
يمكنك كذلك ارسال الفيديو مع التلخيص .. فتجمعي بين الاثنين ..

على فكرة اذا وصلني التلخيص على الواتس آب سأعرف أنك مصدره .. ابتسامة

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي وبارك فيك

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

حياك الله يا لجين جزاك الله خيرا لخصتها وأرسلتها لكن فيه فتوى للشيخ الخثلان وسليمان الماجد يجيزون ذلك..

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكِ أم أويس .. وجزاكِ كل خير ..
نعم رأيتها ورأيت كذلك فتوى للشيخ/ خالد المصلح 
ولكن بعد أن أنزلت فتوى الشيخ الشنقيطي - حفظه الله -
ومعذرةً كدت أنسى انزالها .. فبارك الله فيكِ على التذكرة ..
وبما أني أنزلت فتوى الشنقيطي .. فيجب أن أنزل بقية الفتاوى ..

----------


## لجين الندى

*جروبات قراءة القرآن - الشيخ خالد المصلح*

----------


## لجين الندى

عمل مجموعات على ( الوتس اب) للتشجيع على تلاوة القرآن .. الشيخ/ سعد الخثلات 
*رقم الفتوى :* *856
بتاريخ : الإثنين 18-05-1433 هـ 11:17 مساء
*
السؤال : ماحكم  عمل قروبات ( مجموعات) ب (الواتس أب) للتشجيع على 
حفظ وتلاوة القرآن بحيث  يتفقون على قراءة قدر معين من القرآن ، ومن قرأه
 يضع علامة (صح ) ؟ 

الجواب :
لابأس بهذ العمل ، بل هو من التعاون على البر والتقوى وفيه تواص على الخير وتشجيع على
 تلاوة القرآن ، وهذا العمل من باب الوسائل  ، والوسائل بابها واسع ، هذا كما لو اتفق مجموعة 
على أن يذكر بعضهم بعضا عن طريق الهاتف  مثلا  بتلاوة القرآن أو صيام نافلة ونحو ذلك فهذا العمل 
مشروع بالاتفاق فكذلك  مايفعل عن طريق عمل مجموعات ب( الوتس أب) هي من هذا القبيل لكن 
استفيد من  هذه التقنية في التواصي والتذكير بهذا العمل الصالح .والله أعلم

المصدر :http://www.saad-alkthlan.com/****-856

----------


## لجين الندى

إنشاء مجموعات في (الواتس أب) للتشجيع على حفظ وتلاوة القرآن الكريم..الشيخ/ سليمان الماجد
فتوى رقم : 16686
بتاريخ :  12/04/1433 04:46:10

السؤال : س: ما رأيك شيخنا بإنشاء مجموعات بالواتس أب للتشجيع على حفظ وتلاوة القرآن
  بحيث يتفقون على قراءة أو حفظ جزء معين في اليوم ، هل فيها بدعة؟

الجواب :ج: الحمد لله أما بعد .. فإن هذه الطريقة جائزة لا بدعة فيها؛ لأنها في باب  الوسائل،
 والقاعدة أن الوسائل لا بدعة فيها؛ لكونها معقولة المعنى على  التفصيل، وليس هذا شأن التعبدات 
المحضة التي تدخلها البدعة. والله أعلم.

المصدر : http://www.salmajed.com/fatwa/findnum.php?arno=16686

----------


## لجين الندى

> جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي وبارك فيك


وجزاكِ خيراً .. وبارك فيك ..
أسعدني مرورك .. ولكن فضلا اطلعي على بقية الفتاوى ..

----------

